# Registration Certificate - EHIC use?



## KarenandNick (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi Folks - First post. We are from the UK and looking to move and live in Crete once able to this year, certainly for 6 months or so, maybe longer, so will be renting a property. Have done some research on residency requirements (beige card/registration certificate) and will look to get Tax number and local bank account. Won't be working initially, but have sufficient resources/funds to live on for the period. My question lies around the health insurance requirement. Am not pension age, therefore not eligible for S1 and have read some posts where people have used the EHIC for this purpose, which backs up the information on the official EU website where is states this is an acceptable document. Has the EHIC been accepted when presented for registration cert - appreciate this may all change post Dec 20 however. Very grateful for any feedback on use of EHIC for obtaining registration certificate, as opposed to private (and expensive) health insurance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

I would assume the EHIC will be of no use to you in helping to get residency. UK EHIC cards will not be valid after the end December in the EU.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

The EHIC is required to apply for a Residents Permit, at least in Kefalonia and also Crete I would imagine. Bear in mind that it is only for emergency use, so you still need health insurance, or prepared to pay privately. We still hope that Greek and UK Governments will agree reciprocal arrangements to apply after 31st December.


----------

